# section for jews



## يهودى (6 يناير 2012)

شلوم
انها فكرة صغيرة
انى ارى الكثير من الموضوعات عنا اليهود .. مجموعة من اسءله و بجانب هذا اعضاء يضعون كلام عن كتبنا 
و ارى انها فى القسم المسيحى !
هل من الممكن ان يكن هناك قسم خاص ل يهودية 
و يسأل العضاء اسءله تتعلق باليهودية و نعرض اراء و نقاش جماعى حول نظره الجميع عن اليهودية
انى اعلم ان ليس هناك كثير منا هنا . 
لكنى رأيت ان بعض ما اكتبه هنا لا يليق بقسم المسيحى و انه يحذف لذلك اذا اراد احد سءل عن اليهودية
يسءل فى هذا القسم 

just a suggestion


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2012)

i suggest that it would be a section about Judaism in general not only Jewish ppl.

good suggestion.

I second your opinion.


----------



## يهودى (7 يناير 2012)

what you say is right 
sec will be for general
ppl
and will talking all about 
judaism
thank u for your opinion


----------



## يهودي أصيل (7 يناير 2012)

شالوم 

نعم أنا أؤيدك وبشدة


----------



## يهودى (7 يناير 2012)

Thank u for your opinion


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2012)

*موافقك على هذا الأقتراح .... وهذا سيتطلب منكم دعوة المزيد من اليهود للمشاركة ... لتعم الفائدة*


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2012)

*موضوع رائع فالعهد القديم كلمة الله ......ولكن نرجو ان تنشروا الفكرة لاخوتكم لكى يثمر المنتدى بكم أكثر وأكثر ولكى تعم الفائدة *​


----------



## يهودى (8 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موافقك على هذا الأقتراح .... وهذا سيتطلب منكم دعوة المزيد من اليهود للمشاركة ... لتعم الفائدة*



تودا على رأيك .. 
لكن القصد ليس فى ان المشاركين هم نحن
القصد هو ان الجميع يتكلم و يعرض اراءه عن اليهودية
نحن ايضا نناقش معكم و نعرض مشاركات و نقاش عن اليهودية

الجميع يشارك ليس نحن فقط :smil7:


----------



## يهودى (8 يناير 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *موضوع رائع فالعهد القديم كلمة الله ......ولكن نرجو ان تنشروا الفكرة لاخوتكم لكى يثمر المنتدى بكم أكثر وأكثر ولكى تعم الفائدة *​



thank u for supporting idea


----------



## Koptisch (8 يناير 2012)

good idea


----------



## يهودى (9 يناير 2012)

thank u for your opinion


----------



## The light of JC (9 يناير 2012)

*רעיון טוב אחי .. אני מקווה שכולם נלמד .. ותדעו שביל אלוהים .. ישוע המשיח הבן יתן לך את שלומו ואהבתו *

*فكرة جيدة اخي , انا اتأمل ان الكل يتعلم , و تعلموا طريق الله , يسوع المسيح الابن يعطيك سلامه و محبته *



* good idea .. I hope that at all will learn ...and you will know god way's , jesus christ the son will gives you his peace and his love*


----------



## يهودى (10 يناير 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *רעיון טוב אחי .. אני מקווה שכולם נלמד .. ותדעו שביל אלוהים .. ישוע המשיח הבן יתן לך את שלומו ואהבתו *
> 
> *فكرة جيدة اخي , انا اتأمل ان الكل يتعلم , و تعلموا طريق الله , يسوع المسيح الابن يعطيك سلامه و محبته *
> 
> ...



תודה על התמיכה , ואני שמח כי הרעיון הוא מקובל


----------



## MAJI (10 يناير 2012)

فكرة حلوة يا يهودي 
والان اصبحتم اثنين يهود في المنتدى 
انت ويهودي اصيل


----------



## يهودى (11 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> فكرة حلوة يا يهودي
> والان اصبحتم اثنين يهود في المنتدى
> انت ويهودي اصيل



تودا الك على تأييد الفكرة


----------



## Abd elmassih (16 يناير 2012)

שלום לך


----------



## MAJI (16 يناير 2012)

يهودى قال:


> تودا الك على تأييد الفكرة


تودا تعني شكرا بالعبري؟
يلا نتعلم عبري كمان 
شئ جميل


----------



## maria123 (18 يناير 2012)

good idea


----------



## maria123 (18 يناير 2012)

تودي بل سرياني 
في كتير كلمات بتشيه بعض


----------



## DaRK_SouL (18 يناير 2012)

لم لا يكون قسما دينيا عاما ؟ للحوار حول اليهودية و غيرها بالاضافة للحوار الديني اللاديني 

الاقتراح هنا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201875


----------



## يهودى (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> good idea



Thank u for your opinion


----------



## يهودى (28 يناير 2012)

هل الجميع موافق على الفكرة 
هل هى فكرة جيده الى حد ما !


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*Pretty Cool*​


----------



## يهودى (8 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *Pretty Cool*​



*אני לא חושב שהרעיון קביל*
*لا اعتقد ان الفكرة مقبولة *


----------



## يهودي أصيل (8 فبراير 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *אני לא חושב שהרעיון קביל*
> *لا اعتقد ان الفكرة مقبولة *


 
*إصبر قليلا يا أخ *

*كلها وقت و إن شاء الله خير*


----------



## tamav maria (8 فبراير 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *אני לא חושב שהרעיון קביל*
> *لا اعتقد ان الفكرة مقبولة *


 
ابتدي انت اسأل اي سؤال 
وها تلاقي الكل بيشترك معاك في المناقشه


----------



## يهودى (8 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ابتدي انت اسأل اي سؤال
> وها تلاقي الكل بيشترك معاك في المناقشه



*فى اى قسم اضع موضوع للنقاش عن اليهودية ؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

I think it's a good idea


----------

